# PopFlashStudio - Photography - Portraits



## howitee (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.popflashstudio.com

http://www.popflashstudio.com

Some interesting portrait photographs here.  Based in Carol Stream and Elgin, north west Chicago Suburbs, Illinois.

Thoughts, comments, very welcome...


----------

